# Spitfire Audio - SSW - Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds - New IN ACTION video from Oliver.



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

​​
 
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-woodwinds-rip/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="56b6f0c3-37c7-4330-b516-f0e9bd9af06a.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/56b6f0c3-37c7-4330-b516-f0e9bd9af06a.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/56b6f0c3-37c7-4330-b516-f0e9bd9af06a.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/56b6f0c3-37c7-4330-b516-f0e9bd9af06a.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="56b6f0c3-37c7-4330-b516-f0e9bd9af06a.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)​http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-woodwinds-rip/


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2016)

Great!


----------



## pdub (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

BIG NEWS... PROBABLY NOT A BIG SURPRISE!!!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 8, 2016)

On the other news:
https://lovin.ie/news/breaking-unicorns-spotted-in-london-we-repeat-unicorns-spotted

(Really have been waiting for these...)


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 8, 2016)

heil spitfire!

The only spitfire orchestral product that is NOT part of my template now is the solo trumpet  (the longs couldn't have been worse :( but love everything else that's spitfire though)


----------



## Sean Beeson (Dec 8, 2016)

Hoping for a lot of little fixes on some of the legato with this update to Symphonic Winds! Thanks SF!


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 8, 2016)

Finally, finally, finally......


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2016)

My wallet is taking such a beating...


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Is there any plans for ensemble patches for SSW & SSB?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 8, 2016)

Fantastic as usual, 30% extra content as a free update to owners of the whole thing!? Superb, thank you very much!!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 8, 2016)

New articulations for reeds, yayayaya. Finally!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 8, 2016)

Holy tittle Tourette's. It just never ends.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 8, 2016)

So happy to see this. I hope that some of the intonation problems with the solo clarinet legato have been fixed for SSW. Some scouped attacks, intonation issues between the interval transition into the long tone, and intonation issues with release samples (they tend to go flat). It's just a strange anomaly among the other really fantastic instruments. (I would re-buy the clarinet if it was redone with new players). 

It would also be a great workflow saver if the high range of the flute and piccolo legatos could be raised to high C - even if no new samples are recorded/used, just stretch what's there if need be (though in a perfect world real samples for those would be ideal). Its' just ever so infuriating when you're composing a flute solo and you need a high Bb, only to have silence when you get there because the instrument tops out at A in the legato patches, the workaround is to switch to standard longs for the Bb, but that is both an interruption of workflow, and interrupts the flowing legato line.

I also would love to see an expansion down the road for both woodwinds and brass that includes new players for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th (in the case of the horn) players. Would offer more choice in tone for solos, ensemble building, and make lines that alternate frequently between unison and harmony so much easier to make. (Transposition trick works ok in the interim, but truncates the range of the 2nd, and 3rd players which can be a problem on the legatos as they often already have a truncated range - looking at you flutes and piccolo!)

Please don't misconstrue my comments as anything other than a way to improve an already fantastic library. Most of the instruments are absolutely perfect how they are. The bassoon, especially in it's upper range, is absolutely inspiring the play. The alto flute is another favorite, and the english horn can be made to play extremely expressively.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

All great ideas Bach' rationalising the whole choir enables us to make bigger picture designs like the ones you mention... up to now it has been 'but which flute gets the love?"

CH x


----------



## Drago (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh my god. I think that I will push back buying the percussion library for this one.


----------



## Hafer (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh well. What to hope for? A raise from my boss? A sympathetic wife? A sudden indifference for superb libraries?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 8, 2016)

Great to finally have more articulations for the wws!
And thank you for the nice crossgrade!


----------



## smoothielova (Dec 8, 2016)

Yay! I have been waiting years for this. The only thing I wish they had is some fast run legato patches for all the winds. Maybe in a future add on? That would make it the perfect wind library for me.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

we have loads of new recordings planned... easier now its in one collection.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 8, 2016)

Excited for this library, even if I'm dreading having to tell my wife about it... I'd rather prefer to avoid divorce, even if that is a specialty of Spitfire's.

What're the odds that we can save the 19 pages of "how does this work" questions this time around?


----------



## smoothielova (Dec 8, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> we have loads of new recordings planned... easier now its in one collection.


You guys just made my day! Thank you!


----------



## khollister (Dec 8, 2016)

Feeling pretty good about my recent purchase of the woodwinds on BF - the price I paid by completing the Symphony collection was about the same as the RIP price which is apparently going to be about the same as SSW+EXP. Glad I don't have to pony up for the extra articulations.

Kudos to Oliver for giving me good advice on chat back then.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 8, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> we have loads of new recordings planned... easier now its in one collection.



This is fantastic news. I wish I could get into your brain to know some of the details. Just trying to do a little more brainstorming of my own for additional instruments (we're pretty well covered already), Eb clarinet... possibly piccolo options between wood vs metal... Contraforte? lol And I can see good use for tremolo/trills beyond major 2nd (woodwinds do that frequently). As a side note, with the SSS, it'd be cool to see legato extensions of the con sord and 1/2 con sord longs (maybe with bow change legato as well), and the trems.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 8, 2016)

Maxime Luft said:


> Is there going to be some new sample content concerning the bassoons (a2 + solo), the contrabasson and the cor anglais ? As they've not been recorded in the hall ...



I'm curious about this comment, it seems to me these instruments were recorded in the same hall as the rest of the BML libraries. Curious why you think otherwise.


----------



## J-M (Dec 8, 2016)

Welp, now I know how to use my money in the future!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 8, 2016)

Very much looking forward to this!

btw in the info "What is SSW" you've left out mentioning the Alto Flute.

It's going to be a veeeery merry Xmas !!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh heck. Decision time is looming. 
I'm sorry kids, it seems that Santa missed our house this year. They'll get over it right?



Of course I'm kidding. 
But Mrs SoNowWhat won't be getting much.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

BachN4th said:


> I'm curious about this comment, it seems to me these instruments were recorded in the same hall as the rest of the BML libraries. Curious why you think otherwise.



I can confirm that everything was recorded in the hall. 

Thanks!

PT


----------



## mcalis (Dec 8, 2016)

So very excited for new articulations on my favorite section of the orchestra! Runs, flutters, and trills please (I'm secretly hoping for 3rd and -dare I say it- 4th interval trills!)

@Maxime Luft I think the main recording hall at Air Studios is called studio one, hence the name? But I'm not sure.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 8, 2016)

hi there, sorry for confusion, Low Reeds was tagged wrong on our site (corrected). The Hall is different from Studio One, which is smaller.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 8, 2016)

When Bernard Herrmann Proyect will be available? I cannot wait!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't own any dedicated SF wind libraries but no doubt I will buy this once Christmas has been and gone! I am curious, do the winds sound similar to the Wind patches in Albion One? I ask this because I think the wind patches in Albion One are my favourite thing (from A One) and having a SF wind library that sounds like that but with a more comprehensive articulation list would be so great.


----------



## pdub (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for all these amazing updates and additional content! As someone who heavily invested last year in the Spritfire Symphony you have surpassed my expectations.


----------



## Fab (Dec 9, 2016)

Herrmann, Herrmann, Herrmann...


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 9, 2016)

It really speaks for the company that they released the stereo mixes and additional mics for free before scrapping BML! Thanks!


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 9, 2016)

Does this update go beyond additional mic positions? Not clear if the instruments themselves have been updated in any way.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 9, 2016)

Hopefully not too off-topic, but here's to hoping Spitifre offers up a 'collection' for SCS, SSB, SSW and Percussion Redux!!


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

Dave Connor said:


> Does this update go beyond additional mic positions? Not clear if the instruments themselves have been updated in any way.



The Additional Flutes update only added folders for the new mics and mixes. However the Low Winds update had a new main mics update as well - but it is not obvious to me what changed. I do not see new articulations in my spot check.

The Reeds and Low Reeds updates haven't shown up in the download manager yet


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 9, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Hopefully not too off-topic, but here's to hoping Spitifre offers up a 'collection' for SCS, SSB, SSW and Percussion Redux!!


Nah, I'm hoping for SSP


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm hoping they get on fixing the dodgy releases and legatos in SSB next.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Dec 9, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Nah, I'm hoping for SSP


Me too. And if/when that happens I'm in for the full collection.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2016)

khollister said:


> I'm hoping they get on fixing the dodgy releases and legatos in SSB next.



They were fixed already, AFAIK. Releases for sure.


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> They were fixed already, AFAIK. Releases for sure.



Yeah - read that. But I just got this over Thanksgiving, the downloader said v1.1 and I have issues. Sent a ticket to Spitfire but haven't really gotten any feedback yet. Guess I'll try re-downoading and then create another ticket.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 9, 2016)

benmrx said:


> here's to hoping Spitifre offers up a 'collection' for SCS, SSB, SSW and Percussion Redux!!


Yes please! just add the harp and upcoming choir library and I'm all set


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

chrispire said:


> Me too. And if/when that happens I'm in for the full collection.



What exactly are you expecting for Symphonic Percussion? There was only ever one library unless you are hoping for a stripped down integrated version of the HZ drum stuff?


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 9, 2016)

khollister said:


> What exactly are you expecting for Symphonic Percussion? There was only ever one library unless you are hoping for a stripped down integrated version of the HZ drum stuff?


Just had a look and Spitfire Percussion came out in 2010 (Spitfire's first commercial product) although it did get updated "Redux" version in 2013. 
Seeing what happened to Albion 1/One (which originally released in 2011) I wouldn't be surprised if there is a newly recorded Symphonic Percussion on it's way.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 9, 2016)

Jediwario1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there is a newly recorded Symphonic Percussion on it's way.



I'm hoping for this too. Spitfire Percussion used to by my bread and butter for orch perc but it has since been retired by other percussion libraries. I'd be pretty ecstatic if they announced an entirely new Orchestral Percussion package.

-C


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 9, 2016)

The Darris said:


> I'm hoping for this too. Spitfire Percussion used to by my bread and butter for orch perc but it has since been retired by other percussion libraries.



What are the shortcomings of Spitfire Percussion? Trying to make up my mind between a couple different perc libs right now...


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 9, 2016)

It appears that the additional Woodwind articulations are coming in the new collection release and not a part of this upgrade - to settle that question that's popped up here a few times from me and others.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> What are the shortcomings of Spitfire Percussion?



To be honest, personally I can't find any. It is just brillilant.


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> To be honest, personally I can't find any. It is just brillilant.



Yeah - of all the things Paul & Christian could spend their time on, re-recording Percussion doesn't make the list in my opinion.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> To be honest, personally I can't find any. It is just brillilant.



There are no Mahler Hammers.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2016)

Hardly a dealbreaker for me :D


----------



## The Darris (Dec 9, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> What are the shortcomings of Spitfire Percussion? Trying to make up my mind between a couple different perc libs right now...


It's a good library but...

There are many phasing problems in all of the playable roll patches. This is a common issue in percussion libraries but there are other newer libraries that do this way better. Because of those issues, they included swell phrases which are limited for my purposes (I write a lot of percussion ensemble music). 

Mallet options aren't the best compared to other current gen libraries. Playing anything remotely fast becomes highly synthetic. You can use a mix of mics to get the best results but the close mics really brings out the synthetic aspect but just Tree or Ambient mics would cause a lot of blurred and muddy lines that are quick. 

Here is a mock up of one of my Percussion ensemble pieces if you want to hear a "contextual" demonstration. All samples are from Perc Redux. 



And, sorry for derailing this thread. PM me if you have any other questions about Perc Redux. Back to the main topic of Symphonic Woodwinds. 

Cheers,

C


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd say the biggest issue with Percussion Redux, if it were to be re-branded into Spitfire Symphonic Percussion would be the lack of the additional mics the rest of the Symphonic (and BML Orchestral) series has. The other is lack of selectable mallet options. But I don't think either of those things would prevent most people from using the new Symphonic series with Percussion Redux.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 9, 2016)

The Darris said:


> It's a good library but...
> 
> There are many phasing problems in all of the playable roll patches. This is a common issue in percussion libraries but there are other newer libraries that do this way better. Because of those issues, they included swell phrases which are limited for my purposes (I write a lot of percussion ensemble music).
> 
> ...



No offense, but as someone who isn't working slavishly to perfect the mock up, and hence not listening as deeply (edit: and without trained ears I must add), I'm not hearing the synthetic-ness and any muddiness isn't really jumping out at me either. Both the composition and the library sound great to me.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 9, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> No offense, but as someone who isn't working slavishly to perfect the mock up, and hence not listening as deeply (edit: and without trained ears I must add), I'm not hearing the synthetic-ness and any muddiness isn't really jumping out at me either. Both the composition and the library sound great to me.


I had to push the xylo and marimbas back a bit to fix the issue of the synthetic sound. It is a good library. I'm not arguing that it is bad. I am simply saying that there are better options for me now and I wish Spitfire would revisit a full percussion library. I do like the idea of them doing the Albion ONE things to it. Retire Redux and make way for a newer one that matches their quality now. 

I'm picky about percussion as I am a percussionist and write thick percussion ensemble music. One of the biggest downsides to percussion libraries are their lack of extended techniques. Spitfire perc has a few of these which was the selling point for me a few years back but I've overused them now and would like someone to do a proper library that includes those techniques but more variations instead of 1 or 2 one shots. (ie; Superball rubs. These alone on a bass drum can do so much, especially different size balls. I wrote a percussion solo that used different size superball mallets in order to get different overtones out of the rubs.)

Okay, again, enough!! I keep derailing this.

I for one am excited for Symphonic Woodwinds. I curious though, is there an actual list of the "new" articulations aside from the full articulation list on the product page? I would love Spitfire to update that page with some type of annotation that shows what content is new.

Best,

C


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd suggest moving the percussion discussion to a Sample Talk thread. It seems there are a lot of opinions about it, but this probably isn't the right place.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 10, 2016)

@Spitfire Team 
I am interested in the bml low reeds on sale.
But I see a difference in the articulation list in its current form, and when it will be part of SSW. 
If I buy it in its current form, will that be updated as well with the added articulations?
Just to make sure I know what I buy.

Thank you.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 10, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> If I buy it in its current form, will that be updated as well with the added articulations?



It won't, that's why it's RIP. Low reeds as they are now is what you'll ged, they won't be updated - SSW *is* the update, and you will be able to crossgrade to it when it's released.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 11, 2016)

How much will the core SSW library cost?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 11, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> How much will the core SSW library cost?


I'm hoping it's in line with the consolidated strings and brass libraries earlier in the year. They all ended up fairly comparable on release.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 11, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I'm hoping it's in line with the consolidated strings and brass libraries earlier in the year. They all ended up fairly comparable on release.


I'm hoping it's cheaper as my bank account isn't talking to me anymore


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 11, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm hoping it's cheaper as my bank account isn't talking to me anymore


Well if it was cheaper, I guess I could live with that.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 13, 2016)

This releases in a day and a half. Seriously, how much will it cost? (Preferably in GBP )


----------



## khollister (Dec 13, 2016)

I thought the original announcement from Spitfire said the fire sale BML price was about the same as the SSW price inc the expansion and release-discounted core. So it is _macht nichts_ whether you buy the fire sale BML woodwinds collection or buy SSW at the release discount price plus the expansion next year when released.

Hence their recommendation of buying the BML stuff now if you want to use the alt mics immediately, or wait on the SSW core package if all you want are the CTA mics.

I suspect that means SSW will be less expensive than SSB or SCS, probably because of fewer players/less residual payments/less initial production cost - same reason I suspect SSS was more expensive.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 13, 2016)

khollister said:


> I thought the original announcement from Spitfire said the fire sale BML price was about the same as the SSW price inc the expansion and release-discounted core. So it is _macht nichts_ whether you buy the fire sale BML woodwinds collection or buy SSW at the release discount price plus the expansion next year when released.


Indeed, but it is not _macht nichts _to my budget *this week*.


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would expect (hope) it's the same price as the other two ($499).


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 14, 2016)

all a bit last minute here I guess, but I note on the BML Flutes Consort V1 there is a Legato Detache articulation. This doesn't appear on the list of articulations for BSW. Is it somehow integrated into the standard legato patch in the new release? Thanks in advance and apologies if this has already been answered but I missed it.


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> all a bit last minute here I guess, but I note on the BML Flutes Consort V1 there is a Legato Detache articulation. This doesn't appear on the list of articulations for BSW. Is it somehow integrated into the standard legato patch in the new release? Thanks in advance and apologies if this has already been answered but I missed it.



I pulled up the Flute Consort BML lib and finally found the Legato (detached) articulation under flutes a2 (not there in flute solo). After playing with it a bit, I confess I'm not sure what the intent is - if you select it and then play legato (overlapping notes) it switches back to fingered legato. If you play _detache_ (non overlapping notes) it stays on, but I'm not sure what it is buying you vs longs. I wouldn't get too concerned about it going missing in the SSW list. 

For that matter, I really have no idea what the flute solo "Legato (progressive)" is about either. Doesn't seem any different than the fingered legato there.


----------



## mcalis (Dec 14, 2016)

khollister said:


> I pulled up the Flute Consort BML lib and finally found the Legato (detached) articulation under flutes a2 (not there in flute solo). After playing with it a bit, I confess I'm not sure what the intent is - if you select it and then play legato (overlapping notes) it switches back to fingered legato. If you play _detache_ (non overlapping notes) it stays on, but I'm not sure what it is buying you vs longs. I wouldn't get too concerned about it going missing in the SSW list.
> 
> For that matter, I really have no idea what the flute solo "Legato (progressive)" is about either. Doesn't seem any different than the fingered legato there.


Perhaps progressive means progressive vibrato?


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

mcalis said:


> Perhaps progressive means progressive vibrato?



Not from what I can hear.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi there, detache is included in the flutes a2 but is currently MIA from the artic list... soon fixed!

Thanks for the spot.

C.


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, detache is included in the flutes a2 but is currently MIA from the artic list... soon fixed!
> 
> Thanks for the spot.
> 
> C.



I still don't understand from fiddling with it how it is to be used - can you give me a clue, Christian?  On my system it reverts back to fingered legato the minute I play legato (as in the articulation selection actually changes in Kontakt).

Oops - went back and watched the walk thru video again and realized it is velocity dependent (where's that user manual when you need one?).

Now what I am curious about is why my Flute Consort has 2 top level instruments (one with the 2 legatos) and a separate one with everything else, but in the video, it shows an all-in-one patch?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 14, 2016)

khollister said:


> Now what I am curious about is why my Flute Consort has 2 top level instruments (one with the 2 legatos) and a separate one with everything else, but in the video, it shows an all-in-one patch?



I'm curious have you compared your version number to the version number in the video?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi KHollister, the default is set up so that velocity controls the switching in the BML patch you are looking at.

Play with a heavy velocity to get detache, with a light vel to go back to non det.

You can cmd-click the articulation icon to set this up however you wish.

Thanks!

PT


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

Just as a matter of future considerations and budgeting, might there soon be an orchestral "bundle" option once the new winds are released?


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, Paul. I just picked all this up recently on sale so I haven't gone through everything in detail yet.

@tokatila - My GUI says v1.2, GUI v2.15. The version in Paul's video is unmarked. I'm sure mine is a revision (just downloaded over BF), but it does beg the question why they decided to split this stuff - it is frankly more convenient to have as much as possible in one patch. I'm really hoping that all this type of UI stuff gets harmonized now that everything is in SSS, SCS, SSB and SSW. Even SSS and SCS aren't aligned completely - it's frustrating.

I love the libraries (just went all in on the Symphony Collection + SCS this year), but the loose ends in organization/GUI/programming bugs is a minor bummer.


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

gpax said:


> Just as a matter of future considerations and budgeting, might there soon be an orchestral "bundle" option once the new winds are released?



There already is - I'm sure the BML woodwinds in that collection will be replaced by SSW and the price adjusted accordingly.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 14, 2016)

khollister said:


> Thanks, Paul. I just picked all this up recently on sale so I haven't gone through everything in detail yet.
> 
> @tokatila - My GUI says v1.2, GUI v2.15. The version in Paul's video is unmarked. I'm sure mine is a revision (just downloaded over BF), but it does beg the question why they decided to split this stuff - it is frankly more convenient to have as much as possible in one patch. I'm really hoping that all this type of UI stuff gets harmonized now that everything is in SSS, SCS, SSB and SSW. Even SSS and SCS aren't aligned completely - it's frustrating.
> 
> I love the libraries (just went all in on the Symphony Collection + SCS this year), but the loose ends in organization/GUI/programming bugs is a minor bummer.



I have 1.2. too and it's revision. For example I have 1.1. for Flute solo and there it is in one patch. 

I think it's because of consistency since strings and brass too have separate legato patches in their latest incarnations (have been for a while) and for many instruments you simply can't fit all articulations in one patch. But there is still some work ahead, yes.


----------



## khollister (Dec 14, 2016)

tokatila said:


> I have 1.2. too and it's revision. For example I have 1.1. for Flute solo and there it is in one patch.
> 
> I think it's because of consistency since strings and brass too have separate legato patches in their latest incarnations (have been for a while) and for many instruments you simply can't fit all articulations in one patch. But there is still some work ahead, yes.



I am on v1.2 on both flutes a2 and solo and both have legatos split out in a separate patch.


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

khollister said:


> There already is - I'm sure the BML woodwinds in that collection will be replaced by SSW and the price adjusted accordingly.


You are right, of course, based on the pricing of the outgoing and imminent incoming woodwinds at hand. But when that dust of opportunity settles, I am asking if there will then be a curated collection of all symphonic with the same "complete your bundle" approach, irrespective of the promo pricing right now.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 15, 2016)

Downloading! (I have a free update) 

66.4 GB


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Me too


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 15, 2016)

Downloading this beauty as we speak!!


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

OK - just did a blitzkrieg drive by. Very nice but I noticed a few oddities on the flute and piccolo trills

There is a huge delay on the Flute Solo minor 2nd trill on D5
Most of the flute solo trills have a momentary sustain before the trill starts - some of the piccolo pitches also demonstrate this. I spot checked oboe, clarinet alto flute & bassoon - trills are as expected
The trill speed is rather inconsistent on the piccolo patch
Flutes a2 trills are fine - no weirdness 
trill behavior is the same whether on the core patch or the Advanced patch
Went back to the BML version on flute solo - pretty much the same anomalies. So these aren't new issues, but carryovers. 
I just got the BML stuff over BF, so I guess I didn't really get to using the flute trills yet. Time for another zendesk ticket, I guess. 

Overall, a great library, love, love, love the sound and I find most of the stuff very playable and expressive in spite of not always having a bazillion articulations. A no-brainer if you are already into the Spitfire orchestral stuff. 

The legatos aren't labeled Performance Legato, but the fingered/detache stuff is now in a single legato articulation. My guess is there is more to come in both SSB and SSW to fully implement Andy's performance legato scripting like in the strings.


----------



## danielb (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes I noticed also the trills problem, quite annoying when you're working on fast melodies ! strange they didn't fix it for SSW :( hope they'll fix that quick...


----------



## pdub (Dec 15, 2016)

Downloading now as well! I did not expect it so soon. Thanks!


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> I notice on the articulations list it only lists "Legato", but some of the instruments such as the flutes include different types of legato such as "legato progressive", "legato slurred", "legato detached", etc., I assume these are all still included, yes?



Velocity triggered in the new consolidated legato articulation I believe.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> from what I know of SSS you're not able to customize the different triggering points?



Sure you can do that! Ctrl/Cmd+click the articulation button.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2016)

Ah you meant performance legato. Yeah I do agree that that should perhaps be tweakable.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

OK CHAPS, for those of you ho haven't seen.... WE'RE LIVE with a juicy launch price!!!

​

​


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

SSW just went live on the site and I'm watching the walkthrough. I'm trying not to jump to conclusions, but I just watched Paul playing the flute solo minor trills in the same range (C5 and up) as where I noticed the delays and other anomalies (and others agreed were there from BML) and THEY SOUNDED COMPLETELY DIFFERENT! As in no problem.

What the hell is going on here? I submitted a ticket on SSB about something that was not heard in the walkthrough video and I have gotten no response on that either. I hate to think they are demoing a different version library than what is being sold?


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Also just noticed that no instrument other than the flute family have the release trigger control on the shorts. Furthermore, the shorts are programmed as one-shots on those instruments and no way to return to "normal" behavior since the controls are missing from all of those patches. I did already submit a ticket for this.

One correction - the RT control is there on the contrabassoon


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

khollister said:


> SSW just went live on the site and I'm watching the walkthrough. I'm trying not to jump to conclusions, but I just watched Paul playing the flute solo minor trills in the same range (C5 and up) as where I noticed the delays and other anomalies (and others agreed were there from BML) and THEY SOUNDED COMPLETELY DIFFERENT! As in no problem.
> 
> What the hell is going on here? I submitted a ticket on SSB about something that was not heard in the walkthrough video and I have gotten no response on that either. I hate to think they are demoing a different version library than what is being sold?


Hi K,

Velocity >95 gives you a quicker start to the trill, <95 is the more leisurely. Both v useful!

Hope that helps.

ON the shorts front, where the RT controls are present it works the same way as before, and where they are not yet present that is in the update queue. All the shorts will have the RT control in the first maintenance update.

All the best!

PT


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi K,
> 
> Velocity >95 gives you a quicker start to the trill, <95 is the more leisurely. Both v useful!
> 
> ...


OK - thanks but on my install of solo flute, b4, c5 and d5 are acting a bit dodgy, even hammering the keys on the minor trills. D5 in particular is bad in that there is an actual delay before any of sample starts playing. I swear I don't hear that when you played your trill example - I'll go back and listen again and make sure it was the minor trills.

I'm calmer now, but this is a great example of where a manual of some sort would probably alleviate some of this. I may have missed it, but I don't recall ever seeing the velocity modifying the trill start explained in the video.

Good to know on the RT control.

Sorry if I overreacted, Paul - appreciate the response.

UPDATE - just watched the flute trill bit of the video again. It was minor trills and I swear you hit d5 and I did not hear the delay I'm getting (even at 127 velocity). I'll put a ticket in.

Keith


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

No worries Keith! We'll check them as well here. Such a massive amount of work getting all of the libraries unified in new code, its entirely possible there are a few things here and there that have slipped through QA.

Manual is linked from the product page on the site - Christian very proud of his new design - check it out!

All best,

PT


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> No worries Keith! We'll check them as well here. Such a massive amount of work getting all of the libraries unified in new code, its entirely possible there are a few things here and there that have slipped through QA.
> 
> Manual is linked from the product page on the site - Christian very proud of his new design - check it out!
> 
> ...



Holy s**t! - an actual manual 

Fantastic - I'll step away from the keyboard now and start reading. Massive thanks to Christian!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm drinking beer.

My eternal punishment for never reading a user manual is having to write the bloody things... we're hoping to roll out this new design to all of our products over the forthcoming weeks and months... It will be supported with a host of mini vids too...

For everyone's convenience:

http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/SpitfireSymphonicWoodwinds_UserManual.pdf

CH


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 15, 2016)

Can we use Edu discount on the current Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds price? I'm guessing no and don't mean to be greedy. But I am.  Just checking.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry, edu discounts only work on full RRP, but the discount of 30% is available now on RRP so you don't have to wait for the promo to end.... just use the normal channel.

Best.

CH


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 15, 2016)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds great! Many thanks for all the new content. Don't hear any phasing in there what-so-ever. Very well done!

I for one would be very interested in an expansion pack with all instruments (except the basses) doing minor third, major third & perfect forth trems. And having those in two speeds would be the icing on the cake! Slow for those "Tundra" type uses, and faster for up-pace pieces. Wondering if the dynamics could maybe be linked to speed (slow when PP, faster when FF)?


----------



## jules (Dec 15, 2016)

May i ask when will the intro price end ? I can't find the information on the site.


----------



## Drago (Dec 15, 2016)

I see there is also a manual for the other symphonic libraries and even Albion One, great


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 15, 2016)

It looks like there's no longer a Symphonic Collection


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

And another great composition by Oliver for the teaser!


----------



## Hafer (Dec 15, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> It looks like there's no longer a Symphonic Collection


Noooooooo ...


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> My eternal punishment for never reading a user manual is having to write the bloody things... we're hoping to roll out this new design to all of our products over the forthcoming weeks and months...


Very nice indeed! Thank you so much for these. Always great to have for reference at a moments notice as issues arise.


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

A further correction to my "no control over release triggers" post - I am now finding that English Horn, Contra Bass Clarinet and Bass Clarinet also have the control widget in addition to Contra Bassoon and the flute family. It was initially confusing because, unlike other Spitfire libs, the default is set to one-shot mode.


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

Hafer said:


> Noooooooo ...



I would hope it is temporary while the boys rewicker the contents and pricing


----------



## benmrx (Dec 15, 2016)

Has it been mentioned how long this initial intro price will last? I believe they usually go till the end of the month, but I can't seem to find this info anywhere.


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 15, 2016)

Enough.
I want the double string quartet, the close altoflute, the two harps, the low stabs and the soaring highs.
Where is the Hermann lib!?!

Oh, and thanks for the update on the woods 
Love the Bass-flute and the two low clars.
Just finnished a que with live db, perc and the three low woods. Will air sometime in 2017.

Keep it real 

/Anders


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Sorry, edu discounts only work on full RRP, but the discount of 30% is available now on RRP so you don't have to wait for the promo to end.... just use the normal channel.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH




Hoping the promo will go till the end of the month, like you have done on similar promos.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 15, 2016)

Really pleased to find that the Clarinet solo seems to have it's intonation problems fixed, I can finally use it!  The oboe sounds like it has had some tweaks as well.

Bugs:

Solo clarinet legato, G (middle of the staff) up to C is articulated, not slurred. (I only tried it at the loudest dynamic, I think)
Bassoon Solo minor 2nd trills are at the wrong octave. (Major 2nd trills are in their proper place)


----------



## markleake (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for such a clearly presented walk-through video -- I'm always impressed with how well the Spitfire videos explain the products and allow me to hear the libraries as they really are. There's never any surprises once bought -- a model for other vendors to learn from.

This library sounds beautiful. It's exactly what I've been waiting for since the Symphonic collection started coming out, because woodwinds has been the main deficiency in my instrument collection. It brings top quality instruments to a much broader audience than before.. the price is unbeatable for this kind of thing!

Thanks Spitfire! You've managed to suck my wallet dry all through this year!!  (I'm downloading now).


----------



## markleake (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> For everyone's convenience:
> 
> http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/SpitfireSymphonicWoodwinds_UserManual.pdf
> 
> CH


Can I just say, the manual is very good. Succinct and useful. Well done!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> No worries Keith! We'll check them as well here. Such a massive amount of work getting all of the libraries unified in new code, its entirely possible there are a few things here and there that have slipped through QA.
> 
> Manual is linked from the product page on the site - Christian very proud of his new design - check it out!
> 
> ...


I am so impressed with this library my goodness, you have all killed it this year, well done! Have those legato's been tweaked at all, they sound amazing and so polished!! I loved the manuals too very nicely presented, great job Christian! Now... I hope that you are rewarding yourselves some well earned rest during the Christmas period! You deserve it!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 15, 2016)

markleake said:


> Thanks for such a clearly presented walk-through video -- I'm always impressed with how well the Spitfire videos explain the products and allow me to hear the libraries as they really are. There's never any surprises once bought -- a model for other vendors to learn from.
> 
> This library sounds beautiful. It's exactly what I've been waiting for since the Symphonic collection started coming out, because woodwinds has been the main deficiency in my instrument collection. It brings top quality instruments to a much broader audience than before.. the price is unbeatable for this kind of thing!
> 
> Thanks Spitfire! You've managed to suck my wallet dry all through this year!!  (I'm downloading now).


This^^^^


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2016)

BachN4th said:


> Really pleased to find that the Clarinet solo seems to have it's intonation problems fixed, I can finally use it!  The oboe sounds like it has had some tweaks as well.
> 
> Bugs:
> 
> ...



Not sure I'm hearing the clarinet legato problem (I assume "middle of the staff" means G4, i.e. G above middle C).

Good catch on the bassoon minor trills though


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi there, I can confirm that we will be running 'til end of the month. As this is also the end of the year we still have an end day / time TBC.

Thanks for all your feedback, great to see so many of you taking the leap into the woodlands!

CH


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 15, 2016)

khollister said:


> Not sure I'm hearing the clarinet legato problem (I assume "middle of the staff" means G4, i.e. G above middle C).
> 
> Good catch on the bassoon minor trills though



Yeah G above middle C up a 4th to C - compared to the other intervals, it's just got a sharper sounding attack when moving up to the C. In some mics you can hear the slur is there, others it's harder to hear. If I knew how to edit the regions better in complex instruments like these, I'd just delete that region and stretch the regions above and below to fill in, but I've never had much luck doing things like that with complex legato instruments. 

It's not a big deal, unless you're writing or sequencing something that uses that interval frequently. It gives the impression (when compared to others) that it is a tonged attack. A few other intervals give me a similar impression. I'm probably over sensitive to these things since I am a reed doubler and play all of these woodwind instruments.

That said, the clarinet solo is a million times better in SSW than it was in BML form. And I really look forward to having the Outrigger mics back when the expansions are made available.

*edit* Just noticed the solo clarinet multitongue patch added. A great addition, but it seems to behave differently than all the others, in that there is no version with a longer final note, both soft and hard velocities produce the short "clipped" end (one just has air leaking out of the players mouth on the mouthpiece, and the other does not).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 16, 2016)

Oliver delivers another fantastic 'in action'.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 16, 2016)

Ooof that contrabasson 'riff' at about 7:45! I wish it repeated more than that single time, and the overblown flute right at the end. So cool.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 16, 2016)

Just adding a few more bug reports as I find them

a) clarinet solo legato. G above middle C slurred up to Bb seems to have the wrong transition sample.

b) Bass flute marcato plays in mapped to the wrong octave.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Bach, this isn't the place for bug reports, its a commercial announcement thread. We very much appreciate feedback but can't gather it from every channel so I'd much appreciate it if you could file a ticket via our service desk. Otherwise these threads will become littered with "chair squeak at G#3 rr#4 dyn 104" which doesn't help people find out about the library other than if they like a chair squeak for realism they should play G#3 rr#4 dyn 104... Hope you appreciate my candour and I really am thankful for your feedback, but to really make sure something gets looked at, the service desk is the place for it...


----------



## Hafer (Dec 17, 2016)

@Spitfire Team I fully understand and support your stance, at least take it as hint that giving feedback should be as easy as posting in a forum (which probably already is, don't know)


----------



## khollister (Dec 17, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Bach, this isn't the place for bug reports, its a commercial announcement thread. We very much appreciate feedback but can't gather it from every channel so I'd much appreciate it if you could file a ticket via our service desk. Otherwise these threads will become littered with "chair squeak at G#3 rr#4 dyn 104" which doesn't help people find out about the library other than if they like a chair squeak for realism they should play G#3 rr#4 dyn 104... Hope you appreciate my candour and I really am thankful for your feedback, but to really make sure something gets looked at, the service desk is the place for it...



Please check your PM - I responded via that avenue rather than drive this thread further afield.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 17, 2016)

Hafer said:


> @Spitfire Team I fully understand and support your stance, at least take it as hint that giving feedback should be as easy as posting in a forum (which probably already is, don't know)



Hey Hafer, it is... I think! There's a support / contact link on every page of our site and then a 'submit report' at the top of that page, I count three clicks to a ticket sent... By my reckoning one click less than submitting it here! Now I'm just being a smarty pants...

But for ease of navigation:

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

There... one click!



CH


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 17, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> hi there, sorry for confusion, Low Reeds was tagged wrong on our site (corrected). The Hall is different from Studio One, which is smaller.



When you say the hall. Do you mean the big one with that epic looking acoustic treatment right above the orchestra that can be raised up and down?


----------



## tack (Dec 17, 2016)

Viegaard said:


> When you say the hall. Do you mean the big one with that epic looking acoustic treatment right above the orchestra that can be raised up and down?


He didn't say hall, he said Hall.

There is only one Hall. 

(Yes, it's Air Lyndhurst.)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 18, 2016)

tack said:


> He didn't say hall, he said Hall.
> 
> There is only one Hall.
> 
> (Yes, it's Air Lyndhurst.)


Deck The Hall with gigs of samples,
Fa la la la laa...etc. etc. 
Sorry, just felt a bit Christmassy for a minute. 

...I think it's passed now.


----------



## Hafer (Dec 19, 2016)

After being dragged into SSS, SSB, SWW and SQ (by all means, BF is cruel) I'm especially attracted to SWW. While meeting 'daddy' SSS is pure functional and feels like bread & butter, managing his diva daughter SQ and her clumsy brother SSB is a harder job to do. But playing with SWW is different. SWW is lyrical, inspiring. A surge of romantic affair ... 

Ah well, get some fresh air, babblin old fart!


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 19, 2016)

Hafer said:


> After being dragged into SSS, SSB, SWW and SQ (by all means, BF is cruel) I'm especially attracted to SWW. While meeting 'daddy' SSS is pure functional and feels like bread & butter, managing his diva daughter SQ and her clumsy brother SSB is a harder job to do. But playing with SWW is different. SWW is lyrical, inspiring. A surge of romantic affair ...
> 
> Ah well, get some fresh air, babblin old fart!



So you dont like SSB?


----------



## Hafer (Dec 19, 2016)

I like it, but in a lets-get-things-done manner. SWW by far more invites me to play. It just touches me.


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

Hafer said:


> I like it, but in a lets-get-things-done manner. SWW by far more invites me to play. It just touches me.


I assume you mean SSW. What instruments do you like in particular?


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 19, 2016)

markleake said:


> I assume you mean SSW. What instruments do you like in particular?



Unless Second World War touches him too.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 19, 2016)

Hafer said:


> SSS is pure functional and feels like bread & butter, SSB... I like it, but in a lets-get-things-done manner.


No! I just spent a fortune on these things, and I believe that when they are downloaded SSS and SSB will be pure quintessential inspirational amazingness. You shall not tell me otherwise.


----------



## Hafer (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, no. Sure I mean SSW.


----------



## micrologus (Dec 31, 2016)

I tried to resist... 
But now I'm downloading the library!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 1, 2017)

micrologus said:


> I tried to resist...
> But now I'm downloading the library!


Me too. I didn't even fight it...I'm pathetic.
But I'm also happy so it's not all bad news.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 2, 2017)

Hafer said:


> After being dragged into SSS, SSB, SWW and SQ (by all means, BF is cruel) I'm especially attracted to SWW. While meeting 'daddy' SSS is pure functional and feels like bread & butter, managing his diva daughter SQ and her clumsy brother SSB is a harder job to do. But playing with SWW is different. SWW is lyrical, inspiring. A surge of romantic affair ...
> 
> Ah well, get some fresh air, babblin old fart!



No SCS? Tut tut. 

Man, I can't wait till I can afford SSW and SSS over the next couple of months. The SF orchestra just sounds so great.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 2, 2017)

https://snag.gy/oweFx2.jpg

Shouldn't there be a "Tenuto" for Oboe A2? Instead there is another "Long" where the lighted keys on the Kontakt Keyboard is not placed correctly - The blue lights needs to be moved 6 notes to the right.


----------

